# 2006 CAR TUNES DEMO CARAVAN



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

We begin with one sub but 6 moths later we put 2.
View attachment 24333


View attachment 24334


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

View attachment 24335


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

boricua69 said:


> We begin with one sub but 6 moths later we put 2.
> View attachment 24333
> 
> 
> View attachment 24334


I wonder what it will be like, 6 fruit-flys from now...:laugh:

Please post pictures that do not require the aid of an electron microscope to visualize


----------



## G8H8 (Apr 10, 2009)

amitaF said:


> I wonder what it will be like, 6 fruit-flys from now...:laugh:
> 
> Please post pictures that do not require the aid of an electron microscope to visualize



Agreed


----------

